# Oak Hill Kennels Thoughts



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Oak Hills has come up before, you can read up on past opinions here

http://www.poodleforum.com/5-poodle-talk/15773-opinions-oak-hill-farm-parti-breeder.html

Personally, I'd say move on from Oak Hills. Go through to Tintlet, if price is an issue, I can almost guarantee they'll be around the same.. except the quality of Tintlet dogs will be way beyond any other parti you'll fine.


----------



## chad80 (Feb 16, 2012)

Where is tinlet located at Fluffy? I dont' have to have a parti either....I just found them on my search for the right standard..I've been to several home breeders that I have not been pleased with!

chad


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

tintlet.com - Home

They are also a member on this PF


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

I don't know what part of Wisconsin you are in, but we got Lexi from Avalon Standard Poodles. I would deal with Mary again in a heartbeat.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Tintlet: Spent a little time on your website....your poodles are gorgeous!


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

Tintlet, Wow, very, very pretty dogs!


----------



## supysmom (Oct 10, 2011)

I am also getting my puppy from Avalon. she has a litter now. puppies will be homebound in april.


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

About a year ago I was interested in a poodle from Oak Hill, but I couldn't get past the parti color thing. FOR THE SAME PRICE:

I got a pup from Red Star Kennel in Hudson, WI. I've known them for years and their health testing is good, really good. They gave a 10 yr health guarantee.

They have a show quality mini now: Red Star Kennel - Dogs/Puppies Available
A littermate to my pup. My pup is soooo easy compared the 4 month old puppy horror stories I hear here. This pup gets daily training, he's not locked in a crate a a BBB or something like that. Definitely if you want a puppy that has been started out right...


----------



## supysmom (Oct 10, 2011)

it sounds like the OP is looking for a Parti Standard. I looked at the websites mentioned here. I really dont see any information on the Red Stat site. there is a CH in front of a couple of the poodle names but it doesnt tell me if thats AKC or UKC. and I dont see any mention of health testing or guaranties. I learned here that there are things to look for and things to avoid.


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

Tortoise ... oak hills and tintlet both breed only standards, while red star breeds minis, GSD, and Presa canaria dogs. Myself, If I wasn't looking for a parti, I would sooner go with Tintlet who focuses on the breed. Just my opinion... I'm no :alberteinstein:


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

Whoops, I missed the looking for a parti part. Good luck on your search!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Malinois is not a GSD, and Red Star titles and tests their dogs, and has very nice videos on their training. Red Star is a good breeder if I've ever seen one, multiple breeds does not mean they're bad, look at those dogs' pages.


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

Fluffyspoos said:


> Malinois is not a GSD, and Red Star titles and tests their dogs, and has very nice videos on their training. Red Star is a good breeder if I've ever seen one, multiple breeds does not mean they're bad, look at those dogs' pages.


Kind of pointless, probably should have kept my "opinion" to myself. But Red Star still doesn't breed standards I'm not much of a shepherd person, sorry, I didn't realize The Malinois is a Belgium :angel2: Learn something every day!


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

The OP is not looking for a parti poodle in particular, he's looking for a standard breeder within driving distance of his home....


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

my baby boy is a tintlet poodle. he's so very awesome. i was out there monday and we got to spend time with them (and puppies too!) my daughter was in heaven.
they really are about improving the breed. a lot of passion there.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

This breeder is in WI also and is very good!

Autumn Hills - Specializing in Brown and Black Standard Poodles


----------



## gr8pdls (Jul 13, 2010)

*Greater Milwaukee Poodle Club Breeder Referral*

There are three litters listed on the breeder referral page on the GMPC website  

I saw Lora's litter which were sired by an Avalon stud. Check out Shambre Standard Poodles. They were very nice blues.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Noticed, also, that Shambre Standard Poodles has a rescue available, a male standard.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

I spoke to Lora from Shambre poodles for a long time a few years ago about a puppy. The breeding didnt take, Riley got hurt, and things just didnt work out. Really nice woman though! A puppy of hers was a client of mine. She was a very pretty girl!


----------

